# Strange knocking...Suspension?



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I've put many miles on my Sentra in the past year, and it has begun to show its age a little. I'm currently at 133K miles, but it still drives well for a car of its age. 

Anyway, here's my problem...it is most apparent at low speeds (15 to 25 mph) around corners and at highway speeds during straight driving. The best way I can describe it is as "knocking" that can be felt through the floor and it is audible as well (although it is not especially loud). When I take a turn, it can be most apparent when I press the accelerator a little - although it does not require "hard" driving. It seems to me like it is a suspension issue, possibly something like the CV joints (?). At highway speeds the pulsing knocking occurs sometimes while driving straight - and is easiest to feel on smooth roads. 

Hope someone can shed some light on my latest issue. Thanks.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

*Additional description...*

Well, after a little research I have discovered that CV joint problems usually show up as a "clicking" during steering. My issue is more of a pulsing vibration, or knocking (I don't know how else to put it, really) that even feels like it could be related to the drive shaft somehow. You can feel it when your feet are on the floor and it sounds like a dull, quiet knock. The knocking is quicker at higher speeds, too.

I am beginning to feel that it is related to something other than the suspension (Steering? Tranny?). My suspension is in fairly good shape, just by the ol' bounce test at least. When it occurs during straight driving, it feels (to my foot on the accelerator, at least) like it could be related to the transmission. Once again, thanks for any help.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

have you done any recent modifications?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mack, i've been having the same exact problem for a few months now. My buddy who is a mechanic took it for a spin and thinks it might be a ball bearing. We're putting it up on the lift some night this week, i'll let you know. Oh, and it only does it when I turn right, not left.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

mine has had a knocking/squeaking ever since i bought it. I'm sure it's my front stabilizer links. Same thing happened to our pathfinder. Best way i can describe it is it sounds like the hood prop rod is bouncing around. Also loud squeaks when large bumps are hit at slow speed.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for your input so far...I guess this isn't really helpful to anyone, but the pulsing does not always occur - sometimes the car drives extremely smooth. Maybe that would suggest a bearing issue? Oh, and no, I haven't done any recent modifications on my Sentra, in fact, I really haven't changed much on my car except for the use of better engine oil, a K&N air filter, and a new exhaust system (catback).

Keep me posted on what you learn by investigating on your Sentra, Irontom.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mack said:


> Keep me posted on what you learn by investigating on your Sentra, Irontom.



Will do. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Check your passenger side motor mount. I had the same problem with my SE-R. If its cracked or ripped, it needs to be replaced. Check it out.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Check your passenger side motor mount. I had the same problem with my SE-R. If its cracked or ripped, it needs to be replaced. Check it out.



Ooh, very good thinking. I actually meant to do that because I noticed my engine jumps a whole lot when I press the gas in park. Furthermore, this could explain why it only does it when I turn right. Thanks for your help, you really are a "Mr. Nice Guy"


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Wow, I never would have thought of that. So a worn out motor mount can result in a vibration that is felt even through the floorboard? I'll certainly check mine out. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am going to vote for the ball joint








I have two of these waiting for me @ work








The reason why I am doing the whole control arm is because it is easier to replace than just the joint.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Sorry if I seem a little dense, but just what ball joint are you referring to? I don't have that much experience with the more intricate details of my car. But it would be great if I could figure this problem out and decide whether it requires professional help. My Sentra has a tendency to behave really well when my mechanic is driving it.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mack said:


> Sorry if I seem a little dense, but just what ball joint are you referring to? I don't have that much experience with the more intricate details of my car. But it would be great if I could figure this problem out and decide whether it requires professional help. My Sentra has a tendency to behave really well when my mechanic is driving it.


Thats OK. The ball joint is the part where the wheel pivots at the steering knuckle. Another item source of klunking is sometimes the bearing plate or strut mount(top of the strut).

But hen again it could be the motor mount, does it klunk when shifting gears? Do you have a 5pd or an auto tranny? An easy way to check the motor mounts is 1 visual (check for cracks etc.) of park your car on a flat surface leave the E-barke off and then pop the hood and push the car back and forth keep an eye on the movement of the motor and listen; you might be able to hera a pop sound or see the motor rock real bad.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

I'll check my motor mounts later this evening...I'm not 100% certain, but I think that they are fine. Not too many months ago I was revving the engine in park with the hood up and there wasn't any popping and the engine moved as it should - this problem has developed over the past few months, but the way it feels in the interior while driving does not feel even slightly related to the motor mounts. I'll still check them out, but I'm thinking it's something else...


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mack said:


> I'll check my motor mounts later this evening...I'm not 100% certain, but I think that they are fine. Not too many months ago I was revving the engine in park with the hood up and there wasn't any popping and the engine moved as it should - this problem has developed over the past few months, but the way it feels in the interior while driving does not feel even slightly related to the motor mounts. I'll still check them out, but I'm thinking it's something else...


 Yeah you might want to crawl under the car and take a look at the swaybar bushings also. My 92 XE has got 200,756 miles on her and I have been replaceing bushings left and right. IMHO I feel the car is worth it, Sometimes i prefer driving it over my 2K Si. (please don't flame) 

pEAnUTb13


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll be crawling under my car pretty soon to change the oil anyway, so I figure I might as well spend some more time to check things out while I'm there. The crazy thing is, the problem hasn't occured for at least 2 or 3 days now. Where's a free mechanic when you need one...


----------

